# My betta fins are shredded



## Cruise's mom (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi! I bought my betta "cruise" a month ago. I did research on what he needed. He's in a 5.5 tank. His water stays at 80. He has 4 silk plants and 1 nana plant. His filter was a little strong, so i baffled it. I feed him 3 pellets a day, tues and thurs he gets a treat. And sun no food.
I age his water for 2 days with conditioner and do a 40% water change every sun. My question is what am I'm doing wrong? Cruise's fin is shredded. Here's a pic







Can anyone help me! Thanks

Send Selected ecard

Loving And Caring Husband...
Sender Details


Message

Receiver Details


Add receiver [+]
Schedule Delivery


Popular Now
Always There
Happy Birthday
Birthday: Wishes
View More Occasions



advertisement
Full Website | Support | Terms of Use
© 123Greetings.com, Inc



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

he might be biting himself..i have heard of them doing it but out of the thousands i have kept and bred i have never had any do it..


----------



## Cruise's mom (Jul 16, 2013)

I haven't seen him do it. But that's what I was wondering also. I'm watching him now and I can see a little red spot, that wasn't there yesterday. Could he be getting fin rot? Just took this pic.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

from what I know, bettas flare at their reflection and think that a male is behind them and bite their tails.


----------



## Cruise's mom (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes I bought a background cause of that reason. So is there something else I can do. Should I use aquarium salt to prevent it turning into fin rot. This is what his tank looks like. ATTACH]9953[/ATTACH
Did u see the red spot on his fin. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cruise's mom (Jul 16, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what I need to do abt my betta. This was last wed ATTACH]9961[/ATTACH]
This was yesterday







And today







Thanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cruise's mom (Jul 16, 2013)

Sorry 3rd pic was from last Wednesday.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenGirl11 (Nov 9, 2014)

The red spot may be from if you feed him color-enhancing food, and it looks like you caught fin rot early. Give him a tank cleaning every day, BUT NOT 100% WATER CHANGES!!!!! if you have aquarium salt, mix the CORRECT dose in with 30% of the new water until it is dissolved, then pour it in gently, so you don't knock your Betta around


----------

